# Watchdog geese?



## AshleyFishy (Dec 11, 2013)

I had been debating getting an outside dog for awhile now but feel it is an unwise move. I've heard that geese can be pretty good at letting you know someone is in your driveway, yard etc. I've also heard that some breeds can be used for weeding a garden.

I'm interested in the white Chinese or Embden breeds. Anyone have person experience with either of these breeds?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 12, 2013)

We have Brown Chinese and Toulouse Geese
THEY ARE LOUD! Yes they let you know when anything comes around. My friend has Embden geese hers are quiet, I do not know if that is normal or not though. 

Our geese have surrounded vehicles that pulled up in the driveway and they would not let the people out of the van.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 12, 2013)

We have friends down the road whose geese also surround our vehicle and I won't get out until one of them comes out and shooshes them away...no clue what kind they are...just that they are all white and huge!


----------



## animalmom (Dec 14, 2013)

We have Embden and they are loud.  They honk and hiss and carry on over ANYTHING they see, think they see, hope to see, want to see or flat out just imagine.  Did I mention they are loud?  We keep ours in a pen and only let them out when the DH is outside with them so he can herd them back to the pen.  

Beautiful, large birds who have absolutely no appreciation for anything you do for them.  They are a hoot, and a hiss, and lots of squawks.

They love to come out and eat the grass so I wouldn't be surprised that the weeder geese are real good at leaving your wanted plants alone and getting rid of anything else.


----------



## peachick (Dec 14, 2013)

My Sebastopols free range  they are good  watch dogs ....  but  non aggressive, unlike  a lot of geese.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 14, 2013)

animalmom said:


> We have Embden and they are loud.  They honk and hiss and carry on over ANYTHING they see, think they see, hope to see, want to see or flat out just imagine.  Did I mention they are loud?  We keep ours in a pen and only let them out when the DH is outside with them so he can herd them back to the pen.
> 
> Beautiful, large birds who have absolutely no appreciation for anything you do for them.  They are a hoot, and a hiss, and lots of squawks.
> 
> They love to come out and eat the grass so I wouldn't be surprised that the weeder geese are real good at leaving your wanted plants alone and getting rid of anything else.




Mine along with the ducks eat all my hostas. 
They also drill holes... everywhere. 
Ours are free range and they really do live off the land... winter and we will throw a few handfuls of feed and scratch mixed. They are easy keepers and lay delicious eggs.


----------



## Petty (Mar 16, 2014)

bonbean01 said:


> We have friends down the road whose geese also surround our vehicle and I won't get out until one of them comes out and shooshes them away...no clue what kind they are...just that they are all white and huge!


You mean they attack people?


----------



## Lizjax (Jan 26, 2018)

We're going to get a goose to watch over the flock but should we go with a male or female?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 26, 2018)

I would get 2-3.
At least 2.

They are social creatures and do best with another goose. You will want to socialize them and hand raise them if you get goslings. Geese are very neat animals, I have raised up many and if you spend time with them, they will bond with you also.
Just make sure any doors leading into your house are closed 
They also live a long time, 20-25 years if taken car of properly. This is why it's important to have a buddy.
I would get a M/F pair, or 2F and a male. The Brown Chinese are great alert geese!


----------



## Lizjax (Jan 26, 2018)

Ok I would like to get gosslings as some of our dogs will be out in the same yard with them often and I don't want them get after the dogs. How often do female geese lay eggs?


----------



## rachels.haven (Jan 26, 2018)

Geese are seasonal layers. Our pilgrims are currently being hormonal brats and are in their own personal jail pen away from anything they can rip the heads off of so eggs are coming (no human aggression, though). Depending on the breed they lay between 10 and I want to say 55 eggs per year. I believe it's usually spring time, and if your geese are young, maybe, MAYBE a brood in the fall. The ones that lay more eggs are often more of a handful. My mom has Africans, they top off at 45 eggs. She now wishes she had pilgrims because hers are loud as all get out and very aggressive. They start shrieking in their pen whenever anyone but her comes out, so they're great alarms, and would defend against people, but not so great against wildlife. Chinese can be a little more highly strung, and lay even more.

The great thing about geese is that even though they're pretty big birds, they don't seem to eat that much feed. I've also lost no birds to hawks since getting geese, mostly I suspect, because the geese flap their wings when they get nervous, and that makes the hawks lose confidence and reconsider.


----------



## rachels.haven (Jan 26, 2018)

The males are better guards, IMO but more prone to violence. The ladies don't guard so much, but they are sweet hearts. If I were you, and looking for goose guards for my yard, I would get a breeding pair or a trio and have the best of both worlds. When it's not the breeding season, they are like dogs.


----------



## Lizjax (Jan 26, 2018)

Ok thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 26, 2018)

rachels.haven said:


> The males are better guards, IMO but more prone to violence. The ladies don't guard so much, but they are sweet hearts. If I were you, and looking for goose guards for my yard, I would get a breeding pair or a trio and have the best of both worlds. When it's not the breeding season, they are like dogs.


Part of this depends on the breed- our female BC are the first to set off the alarm. This breed also lays more eggs than some of the other breeds- 50-60 a season if I remember right. 

The Chinese geese are also one of the top picks for guard geese, they are loud and protective. @Lizjax I recommend you research some of the different breeds and see what suits you. We had Toulouse geese too, I don’t like them as much as our BC, and the BC gave use more eggs per season. Each breed is a little different


----------

